# Cisco ACS



## netteam (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello to all, is just that I'm using the Cisco ACS and still do not know where to put hands;

I have two "ACS" set a primary and another as secondary, is operating correctly with the user created a group ADMIN.

Now should I create Guest users who can only do limited operations, perhaps the only show. Someone can help me saying where you set the restrictions?

Another information: I have the opportunity to enter the ADMIN user EXEC mode directly after they have authenticated but after logging must give the command "enable" and enter the password to "enable"?

I tried to change the parameters but have not found anything that I can help.

Thanks to everyone who help me,

Hello.

sorry for my English!


----------



## netteam (Jun 23, 2009)

please can anyone help me solve my problem?
Thank you.


----------



## erdelgad (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

Do you still needing assistance with ACS?

What you want to accomplish is called command shell authorization.

Please see cisco documentation below.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products...s_configuration_example09186a00808d9138.shtml

I am specialized in ACS whatever question you have about ACS do not hesitate to contact me.

Have a good day!


----------

